# How do you prevent barking in puppy?



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our last dog was totally deaf when we rescued him---so Kitzel's little, high pitched bark is starting to develop---maybe because it is getting more exercise!
Do you have any "tricks" that quiet your pup?


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

hummm I don't know. I like for my Sugar to let me know any little sound that she might hear out there. I am all for barking. lol

Hope you find the answer.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i started a couple of threads on barking unfortunately even though i have tried all the suggestions , my usually quiet baby barks to get up on the beds and when they ring the bell he goes berzerk... amazingly so even though its annoying im kinda getting used to it ..smh..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:embarrassed: At my house......with four dogs "feeding" off each other with their barking....my recourse anymore is to "COVER MY EARS!" :smilie_tischkante:


....I need to work on that some more. Maybe back to the water squirt bottle thing again...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

no tricks, just hard, consistent work. i recommend desensitizing your dog to sounds that could trigger barking (or fear for that matter), such as the doorbell, vaccum, fireworks, etc. - a Sound Socialization CD is very useful for this. also, you have to be mindful of NOT reinforcing the barking. so if the dog is barking for your attention, ignore her. finally, its helpful to teach some basic manners (recall, sit, down, etc.) and redirect your pup when she starts barking. i use a recall when mine start running outside to bark at passersby. hth!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The A Team said:


> :embarrassed: At my house......with four dogs "feeding" off each other with their barking....my recourse anymore is to "COVER MY EARS!" :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> 
> ....I need to work on that some more. Maybe back to the water squirt bottle thing again...


 
Ditto in my house:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tami has a great suggestion about desensitizing to sound. 

Check out some of the threads pinned on the board. If you have more specific questions after that post away!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

the weird thing is my apt is LOUD ,kids making noise, im kind of loud , the t v is always loud , dolc eis not afraid of the blender , banging pots , kids crying , other dogs , stranger s,, my prob is the doorbell.. i try to take him to another room, ive also tried trats as soon as he stays quiet ,,, as soon as he eats treat he resumes barking,, i have tried about everything n thats the only time he acts like a madman.:w00t:


tamizami said:


> no tricks, just hard, consistent work. i recommend desensitizing your dog to sounds that could trigger barking (or fear for that matter), such as the doorbell, vaccum, fireworks, etc. - a Sound Socialization CD is very useful for this. also, you have to be mindful of NOT reinforcing the barking. so if the dog is barking for your attention, ignore her. finally, its helpful to teach some basic manners (recall, sit, down, etc.) and redirect your pup when she starts barking. i use a recall when mine start running outside to bark at passersby. hth!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Buy a wireless doorbell for in the house and do the desensitization work. A recording of it will also work.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

The girls bark at 3 in the morning when a skunk or other critter runs through my yard (Gypsy sleeps on the back of the couch where she can see out the front window) or just a person walking in the room will trigger them all to bark. Once one starts, they ALL go... it IS annoying, but, eh, they're dogs. And I live in the country where I don't have to worry about neighbors because they're both half a mile form me LOL 
So my philosophy is they're dogs, they bark, and unless it's 3 in the morning, I just let them do it. But when they can wake up the kids, I go out there and calm them down and reassure them everything' cool (and I walk through the house to make sure lol)
I should also note that I have 4 kids and my hubby is always out of state, so I sort of ENCOURAGE my dogs to bark if they feel the need... that way I know if someone gets in my house, my dogs will bark and let me know  I don't yell and I don't encourage them to bark over every little thing either.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

B&B is the barker in our house, the squirt bottle works perfect at our house and in our car.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

tamizami said:


> no tricks, just hard, consistent work. i recommend desensitizing your dog to sounds that could trigger barking (or fear for that matter), such as the doorbell, vaccum, fireworks, etc. - a Sound Socialization CD is very useful for this. also, you have to be mindful of NOT reinforcing the barking. so if the dog is barking for your attention, ignore her. finally, its helpful to teach some basic manners (recall, sit, down, etc.) and redirect your pup when she starts barking. i use a recall when mine start running outside to bark at passersby. hth!



Yes, this, and redirecting too. When your dog barks, redirect its attention to a treat or a toy. Pretty soon every time it hears a noise, it will limit its barks, in favor of the treat, and it will soon be a non issue.


----------

